

Ginzametrics Partners with SEOmoz for Site Intelligence API - rgrieselhuber
http://www.ginzametrics.com/enterprise-seo-platform-ginzametrics-announces-api-partnership-with-seomoz

======
edash
I thought SEOmoz and Ginzametrics were almost direct competitors.

Does anyone know why you would use Ginzametrics over simply signing up for
SEOmoz directly and using that to track SEO progress?

~~~
rgrieselhuber
We don't compete directly.

We are more focused on the enterprise market, so from a partnership
perspective, it actually works out quite well.

